# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  SpringTails Overload

## jlif

Hello Forum,

  My name is Ralph.  My girlfriend and I built a 75 gallon vivarium. In the tank we house four Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus'.   Our problem is, during the tank setup we seeded the tank with some springtails.  I guess we did a good job as that the springtails keep multiplying even to the point where we are regularly finding sprintails outside of the tank, all along the top of the tank, the led lights and the led power cable.  There are so many she tried to vacum the little bugs.
It is our very first tank build and we dont know whether to leave the bugs, or how to keep the bugs from escaping.  Any information would help.

----------

